# temperature control unit doesn't work



## 97 quest/Villager (Nov 24, 2005)

the buttons do not change the vent settings , the hot or cold settings , fresh or recycle air(inside air) settings . got a different ecu and tried that still do not work. could the temperature control unit just stop working . Oh yeah the fan selector still works .











Oh the car is a 94 altima thanks for any help 
Gabe


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Dude, please tell me ya didn't replace the ECU cause the vents don't close :thumbdwn:


----------



## 97 quest/Villager (Nov 24, 2005)

gfriedman said:


> Dude, please tell me ya didn't replace the ECU cause the vents don't close :thumbdwn:


No the selector buttons to change from defrost and other vent positions


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

why did you put a picture in your post if it has nothing to do with it?


----------



## 97 quest/Villager (Nov 24, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> why did you put a picture in your post if it has nothing to do with it?


so you could see the car I'm talking about (smart guy).
why not . so far no help just rude people.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

97 quest/Villager said:


> so you could see the car I'm talking about (smart guy).
> why not . so far no help just rude people.


we KNOW what car you are talking about. we all know what forum this is. your pic is more like an ad than it is an example of what you drive.

back to your topic. have you tried checking all of the connections yet? i dont think its going to be a fuse this time because the speed selector is working. try pulling the cluster out from the dash and see if everything checks out behind it.


----------



## 97 quest/Villager (Nov 24, 2005)

Ok thank you I will try that . sorry if I was rude.


----------



## 97 quest/Villager (Nov 24, 2005)

all of the connections ARE GOOD


----------



## totootto (Jun 22, 2010)

*1997 Nissan Altima*

I have a similar problem. I did check all of the connections and pulled the cluster out from the dash, everything checks out behind it.

In the manual they refer to this as the air flow control button.


----------

